

How to Report Child Porn on FB? - euroclydon

Hey, sorry to ask this here but I figure there are many FB employees on HN. FB just showed me a disturbing video thumbnail in the "Trending Videos" section. It looks like some bad child porn, but I didn't click to view it.<p>FB's report abuse section just says to report content using the dropdown, but it doesn't exist for Trending Videos.<p>Here is a screen shot of my wall or whatever it's called:<p>http://dl.dropbox.com/u/396448/Screen%20Shot%202012-06-24%20at%2010.56.03%20PM.png
======
avree
It's not child porn.

It's a top YouTube video (162 million views,
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlgr6MoXufU>) of a baby accidentally kicking
her dad in the balls while they sit on a bed together.

------
zampano
Giving this an up vote just so you might get some response. I'd probably try
to report it normally and specify what happened in the notes in case this
doesn't hot the front page.

